# The LaserPod.



## PocketBeam (Nov 4, 2004)

Any reviews on this? It sounds interesting.

Laser Pod


----------



## greenlight (Nov 4, 2004)

I want this too!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2004)

I just sent them an email, politely asking them if they were amenable to sending me an evaluation unit.
So all I can do now is wait, and see what happens...fingers crossed!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
When or if I receive an evaluation unit, I'll make it a priority to get it on my website as soon as possible after I receive it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 4, 2004)

And if they let you keep the evaul unit, you know were to send it after you are done. After all Craig, you have far too many lights to really enjoy this. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

If they could drop the price 60% I might try one.

Edited to prove I can spell PRICE. Grrr.


----------



## Sigman (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm very tempted to purchase one of these...I think I'll wait and see if Craig gets one reviewed.


----------



## mm85 (Nov 4, 2004)

Looks nifty, please get us pics too if you get one!


----------



## xochi (Nov 4, 2004)

They should make a version shaped like a Shroom.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2004)

About an hour ago, I received a large package from UPS. I just now opened it, and guess what was inside?

Not one, but TWO Laserpod units!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'll start my evaluation as soon as I can, and provide the direct-entry URL here when I've published the web page. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## sotto (Nov 5, 2004)

LEDMuseum:

May I please have dibs on one of your test pods when you're through with it??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sigman (Nov 5, 2004)

Craig, you better keep em' both! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif However, if you do decide to "auction" one off or offer it another way - please let us know!

Seriously waiting to hear what you have to say about this unit! I think that was very respectable of them to send them to you! Please no toilet beam shots! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2004)

No toliet shots for this one, I promise. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
And I'm sure I was sent two for a very good reason - I just don't know what that reason is yet.

The page is now published. It isn't FINISHED, but it is publishable.
The direct-entry URL is http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/second/laserpod.htm


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 6, 2004)

Not quite my cup of tea.


----------



## Sigman (Nov 6, 2004)

Craig, would you say it's sort of an "indoors Aurora Borealis" type effect?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sigman said:*
Craig, would you say it's sort of an "indoors Aurora Borealis" type effect? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I've seen the Northern Lights before (when I still lived in Alaska), and I don't think the Laserpod reproduces them very well.
So I would have to say...*no*.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 6, 2004)

I just noticed that their website says "Free shipping from our Seattle Branch."

Are you the Seattle branch, Craig? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2004)

The address label on my package was labelled as having come from Sacred Temple/Assassin Prints in Portland Oregon.
So unless their Seattle branch is in Oregon, I don't think that's it.
All I wanted was an evaluation specimen for my website, not to be a distributor. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 6, 2004)

I checked the second Laserpod to be certain it wasn't any different from the first one, and nope, they're the same.


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 8, 2004)

They probally sent two just to make sure at least one worked. I am guessing they are desparate for good press, or any press. Well, anyway, with two you can light up both ends ot the room. 

Thanks for the review. Me still wants, me likey.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2004)

I just posted, as an update, to my Laserpod page that it has been running continuously for ~60 hours (they recommend 4 hours), and that I somehow nocked it to the floor, and I have no failures or malfunctions to report in either case.


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 8, 2004)

Gee, you just had to stress test it didn't you. Too big to roll over it, hmm, opps knocked it to the floor...

Glad to see it is still working. Maybe in a warmer room it has problems with running all the time. Could be you are shortening the run time.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool. I wonder if the 4-hour spec is for the lasers or the LEDs?


----------



## DaFiend (Nov 8, 2004)

Craig,

They probably sent you 2 cause they'd a had a bit of a look around your site and realised "gee, this guy is going to drop it and stuff, stomp on it....... give it a real test, damn.... better send him 2" lol " leave it on for 60 hrs" lol. Is it still kicking on craig or have you decided to giver her a little rest?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*
Craig,

They probably sent you 2 cause they'd a had a bit of a look around your site and realised "gee, this guy is going to drop it and stuff, stomp on it....... give it a real test, damn.... better send him 2" lol " leave it on for 60 hrs" lol. Is it still kicking on craig or have you decided to giver her a little rest? 

[/ QUOTE ]
It's *still* on; probably won't give the poor thing a rest until at least tomorrow.

I tend not to abuse lamps and other horse puckey that's designed to be put somewhere and then not {_vulgar term for having had intercourse_} with; perhaps they visited several pages about *flashlights* where I stomp on them, violently throw them, drown them in the toliet, slam them against a steel rod, run over them, etc. and did not visit web pages about lamps and laser products where I don't abuse them the same way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
Cool. I wonder if the 4-hour spec is for the lasers or the LEDs? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Both the LEDs (except for the violet one) and the diode lasers should have lifetimes of 50,000 hours or more, unless one, the other, or both are significantly overdriven.
Let's have a look at those current consumption values; I should be able to determine the current draw of the LEDs anyway...BRB...ok, the LEDs use ~43.3mA apiece.
So they are overdriven, but not horribly so.
That violet LED will whirl down the {_vulgar term for toliet_} pretty quickly, but the blue ones ought to last for at least several thosand hours before they become visibly dimmer.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
Cool. I wonder if the 4-hour spec is for the lasers or the LEDs? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Both the LEDs (except for the violet one) and the diode lasers should have lifetimes of 50,000 hours or more, unless one, the other, or both are significantly overdriven.
Let's have a look at those current consumption values; I should be able to determine the current draw of the LEDs anyway...BRB...ok, the LEDs use ~43.3mA apiece.
So they are overdriven, but not horribly so.
That violet LED will whirl down the {_vulgar term for toliet_} pretty quickly, but the blue ones ought to last for at least several thosand hours before they become visibly dimmer. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm... yeah, I agree that they're a little overdriven. Are they heatsinked? I wonder where the threshold for thermal runaway is for a non-heatsinked 5mm LED that's a little overdriven.

BTW, remember that 110v color-changing LED with the C-7 base? I was playing with a new style of C7 LED Christmas lights today, so I thought "hmm, must have internal regulation..." So like an idiot, I swapped one for a nearby string of regular C7 lights, and -BANG-
... a non-passive end-of-life characteristic. Or a noise-emitting diode (NED). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2004)

ROTFLMFAO!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
****BOOM*!!!!!!***


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's the entire update I posted to my website this morning:

*UPDATE:* 11-08-04
Two updates to report this morning...first, the Laserpod has been left on for ~60 hours now, and I still have no failures or malfunctions to report...second, I somehow managed to knock the silly thing to the floor from a ~30" height, and did not cause it to fail or screw up. Still looks and works like the day I took it out of the box and plugged it in.






I'll post another update tomorrow morning, then turn it off for awhile and give it a rest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's today's update:

*UPDATE:* 11-09-04
The Laserpod has been left on for ~84 hours now, and I think I can shut it off for awhile and let it rest. Let's take care of that right now...BRB...there, done.



I _still_ have no failures or malfunctions to report...




Unless something unfortunate happens, I think we're looking at a Trophy Case placement here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Sigman (Nov 10, 2004)

Wonder if we can get a "CPF" discount for the holidays?


----------



## Zelandeth (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, will maybe try to buy one at the start of the new year, think this is something I need to have a look at and pick apart for review purposes as well. Can't afford one right now though!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, I typically don't try to disembowel products that I review. Now that I no longer have a lot of tools (my toolbox got left behind when I moved last month), I'm even less able to disassemble things. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Nov 10, 2004)

Hmmmm. Imagine that baby with a a few greenies tossed in there too.

Shame about the cost. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 11, 2004)

Yep, the cost is too high. Compare this to other "light show" type devices. For example the things you would find in Spencer gifts. Most of those are around $40.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2004)

I decided to award the Laserpod 4 1/2 stars and add it to The Trophy Case on my website.
Yes, I apply final ratings to laser products a lot more quickly than I do for flashlights.

The very short expected lifetime of the violet LED is what knocked that last half a star off.

I emailed for the warranty information, and I'm sure it's at least 90 days, but more probably 1 year.


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 12, 2004)

What is the expected lifetime? Is that to 50%?

The LED isn't replaceable, so we need to look at unit cost here. Which is high.

Lets see, if you ran it four hours each night on the weekend, you get 4x2x52=416 hours a week. So ten years at that rate would be 4160 hours. So if it can last 5000 hours then I would be OK with it. It would be a lot better if you could replace the LED, easily.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2004)

The expected halflife (to 50% intensity) of the violet LED driven at 40mA-45mA should be not much more than a couple of hundred hours.
Violet LEDs don't last very long anyway, even when they're driven within specifications, so when they're overdriven, their already short device halflife will be even shorter.

The blue LEDs (est. wavelength 470nm) should last considerably longer even when overdriven like this. No fewer than quite a few thousand hours anyway.
Just a guess here; I have no documentation with which to verify this.


----------



## GlowGadgets (Nov 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*

I emailed for the warranty information, and I'm sure it's at least 90 days, but more probably 1 year. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Laserpod is guaranteed for 12 months from date of purchase. 

Should any Laserpod become faulty in that time, then once contacted, we send a new replacement along with return postage so that you can send the faulty one back to us. 
"At No Cost to You."

This helps us determine what the faults may be and improve upon the design when needed.

Hope that helps,

Doc
www.Lazerpod.com

* * * * 10% OFF ANY ORDER * * * * Enter "04239731181" in Voucher box at Checkout - Valid until end of Nov 04


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome to CPF. You will find we talk about flashlights the most here, but we also talk about Glow in the dark, lasers, and even knives amoung other things.

Hope you stay a while.

The laser pod looks great, really cool. Too pricey for me though. To give an idea though, I do have a plasma globe, a plasma tube, a huge triangle shaped lava lamp, a blue ball that has cloud shapes move accross it (like the shampoo effect), laser effect (lissajoules (SP?)), some candle light boxes (like with lenses, etc.), and some other light effects.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*GlowGadgets said:*
The Laserpod is guaranteed for 12 months from date of purchase...

[/ QUOTE ]
Thank you very much for the information!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
I'll go update my Laserpod evaluation web page at once!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

(Edit, a moment later)
There, done!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought one of these recently, it arrived a few days ago. First impressions were of slight dissapointment. For some reason I was expecting a more vivid and brighter effect. Even though it is never too bright in here, it didn`t seem bright enough to cast a very noticeable pattern on the celing. However having had it for a few days I have grown to appreciate its more subtle output, and enjoy watching the abstract patterns it casts on the inside of its tall tube. My current preferred setup is with the tall tube, laser only, with the glass lens in place. With the LEDs on, they mix together giving a seemingly even blue glow, and almost drown out the laser effect. 

I don`t think I`ll formally review it, the TRS has gone in to hibernation for a while anyway as there`s no time for it right now, but here`s some photos and also a selection of 30-second MPEG-1 videos, showing various effects. Apologies but the videos are fairly huge files as output by my digicam. I tried compressing them with an MPEG encoder I have used before but must be doing something wrong. I always end up with files far bigger than the originals, which I don`t understand. It used to work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

Anyways...


















Video 1, tall tube with glass lens fitted (2712KB).

Video 2, projected effect on the celing with no lens (2708KB).

Video 3, dome cover with glass lens fitted (2712KB).


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the videos. You could try using MovieMaker which is included with Windows XP. You can load it in, edit (or not) then save it in any format/compression.

I liek the cealing effect best. Might be a cool nightlight. Wake up to that.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2004)

Currently, I have my Laserpod high on a shelf, projecting onto the ceiling and far wall. Lasers only; no LEDs. The LEDs were on a few days ago, but not at the present time.
Very cool effect. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Of course, the Laserpod has to compete with an American DJ Laser Widow projector, currently projecting a slowly rotating triangle on the far wall. A couple of nights ago, it was projecting a 7-pointed star on the ceiling.


----------



## Rob_Deckman (Nov 20, 2004)

I just purchased a LaserPod and can only see the two (2) blue LEDs. The third LED (directly under the crystal's shaft) is not illuminated.

I have sent them an e-mail asking for a repair or replacement.


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 20, 2004)

The LED directly under the shaft is the purple one, due to its short wavelength it appears much dimmer than the two blues but still should be slightly visible looking at it directly when lit. Purple LEDs have a relatively short lifetime and I suspect they could have a higher DOA rate than others too for that reason. Perhaps it would be a better idea for the manufacturers to use a deep-blue LED instead of the purple one, if only for longevity and reliability reasons. Purple one does look good though, even if its effect is more subtle than the others.


Mine is still working but I do have something else to report. Today I have been mostly using it with the tall diffuser and no glass lens, just trying out different combinations really. It sat over there on top of the 24hr CCTV video recorder (does not get very warm), and earlier on I noticed what looked like one of the lasers had gone out. There had been three noticeable areas of projected laser light visible in the tube, only I could then only make out two. Removing the dome and shining it at the celing showed that one of the diodes had gone very dim, though it *was* still shining. I suspect it had reduced in power due to overheating, or otherwise running too long. It has been on all day since about lunchtime.

Turning it off for a few minutes restored it to normal but looking up just now where it`s projecting on the celing still, it`s dimmer than the other two again. I suspect that is one reason for the recommended maximum-on-time in the instructions. I`ll have to remember not to run it all day from now on like I usually do with all the other decorative LED items here.


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2004)

Interesting observations. I received an email shortly after 1:00pm PST asking the same question (regarding the LED under the "driveshaft") which I answered as quickly as I saw it in my inbox. I decided to add the information to my Laserpod web page (about the LEDs) just before 2:00pm PST.

Here is the response I provided and also posted to my Laserpod web page:
_
The LED under the "driveshaft" should be lighted a rather dim purple or violet color, VERY MUCH dimmer than the two blue LEDs. Carefully look down through the crystal when the Laserpod is turned on with both lasers and LEDs, and within less than one minute, you should note a slightly whitish purple/violet color in there. You might not otherwise see it.
The lasers are CDRH Class II, so if you get hit in the eye with one, no need to worry about it. 
_
I've had my Laserpod running basically continuously since I received it on 11-05-04, and I still have no failures or malfunctions to report. The LEDs havn't pooped out, and neither have the lasers. I just now examined the light sources in mine, and they still look factory fresh.

Chris, sorry to hear that one of the lasers in yours appears to be pooping out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DaFiend said:*
Craig,

They probably sent you 2 cause they'd a had a bit of a look around your site and realised "gee, this guy is going to drop it and stuff, stomp on it....... give it a real test, damn.... better send him 2" lol " leave it on for 60 hrs" lol. Is it still kicking on craig or have you decided to giver her a little rest? 

[/ QUOTE ]

*HAW!!!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2004)

I've had my Laserpod on continuously for approximately 115 hours, and still have no failures or malfunctions to report.
I've only had it unplugged to charge a cellular telphone; I installed an outlet strip this morning so I no longer need to unplug the Laserpod to charge the phone.

Now we'll see what happens when I operate the Laserpod for more than 115 hours continuously. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Nov 25, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif heh heh heh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2004)

The Laserpod fell off the top of a shelf approximately 6.1 feet high to very low pile carpet laid on what I believe is a wooden floor. No damage was detected, and no failures or malfunctions occurred either. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

No, I did not purposefully dash it to the floor...it was totally accidental. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

So now I have two updates on my Laserpod web page today. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## DaFiend (Nov 25, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif Admit it Craig!!! You can't help yourself, you had to give it a nudge didn't you!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif Well, if its still kicking on then thats a bit of a testament isn't it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 25, 2004)

I was getting the AC adapter for the Olympia Info Globe (another product I have on my website) so I could plug it in, and must have somehow pulled on the cord for the Laserpod, yanking it off the shelf and causing it to eat it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

It was still running when I picked it up, because it has batteries installed. And I examined it without first turning it off, so I could immediately see that all three LEDs, all three lasers, and the rotating crystal ball were functioning as they should. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
And the glass window on the top was not broken, cracked, or chipped.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2004)

I heard from the inventor of the Laserpod this morning; this is what he had to say:
_
BIG THANKS FOR YOUR ENTHUSIASTIC REVIEW AND GLAD YOU LIKE MY LITLE BABY ...
FROM THE INVENTOR OF LASERPOD ... YOU AINT SEEN NOTHING YET

SEE SOUND HEAR VISION

BE LIGHT
_
Yes, it was in all-caps.


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 30, 2004)

Cool, I can't wait to see what he comes out with next. I hope the price is lower though, so more people can enjoy it.


----------



## Chris M. (Nov 30, 2004)

Still no word about my iffy laser though. Everything else is just fine but that one laser still drops right down after a short time of operating. It glows, but very dimly sompared to the others. Even if they just sent me a replacement module I wouldn`t mind breaking out the soldering iron and fixing it myself. It`s (a small) part of what I do for a living anyway.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2004)

Here is the reply to the email I received from the Laserpod's inventor:
_
Good morning {*censored*} (well, it's "morning" here anyway),

Thank you very much for the thank you on my Laserpod evaluation!!!! 

I have it running directly above me, projecting its laser and LED patterns on the ceiling and far wall; I haven't yet become tired of it and suspect it will be a long, long, long time before I do. I really do love it - it's one of the most fantastic products I've come across in recent memory. 
And it seems reasonably durable too. It fell it twice - once from ~30 inches and again from ~6.1 feet, and was not damaged in any manner I can detect. These falls were accidental - I swear on my grandmother's grave and a pile of Bibles they were!!!

In my opinion, the only thing that kept the Laserpod from being rated a full five-star product is that the violet LED in it has an already short half-life, and when overdriven (to >40mA) like the one in the Laserpod is, it will have an even shorter halflife; this is NOT your fault however, and I place no blame whatsoever on you, but on the LED manufacturers themselves.
The Laserpod still won a spot in The Trophy Case on my website though - certainly nothing to be ashamed about.
Quite the contrary - you should be downright proud of yourself and your "little baby" as you fondly call it!!! :-D

Thank you for the email, and have a fantastic week!!!
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2004)

I heard from the US reseller of the Laserpod, and it turns out that the very short delivery time between the time I inquired about it and the time I received it was just a "coinky-dink".

This USA reseller has them for $99 plus free shipping: http://www.laserpodusa.com/
This pricing is for "a limited time" (no time parameters given), so if you want one at this price, you ought to hurry.


----------

